
Google Chrome 75 will disable websites from detecting Incognito mode - okket
https://www.digit.in/news/internet/google-chrome-75-will-disable-websites-from-detecting-incognito-mode-47518.html
======
AceyMan
Me want this in Firefox Focus (my default mobile browser these days).

Maybe I'll check the road map / feature requests and see if there's any
movement in this direction.

------
BossingAround
I wonder whether there's any real, tangible benefit of using incognito mode.
Does it do anything more than clean your cookies after each session?

~~~
arafalov
I use it all the time. The easiest example is when I am developing something
and am logged in as Admin into web interface and then want to check how it
works as a non-logged-in user. Or as multiple sequential logins. Sometimes it
is faster to close and reopen incognito than logout/re-login.

Or check the newspaper article I don't want linked into whatever is normally
tracking me.

------
basicplus2
This.. in a way.. is Google cornering the market on surveillance

------
envolt
I would be able to stream DRM content (e.g Netflix)?

------
chewxy
So can I now watch Netflix on incognito?

~~~
BossingAround
But... Why? To use netflix, you have to log in anyways; they track you
regardless of incognito..?

~~~
arafalov
Sure, but I may not want others (e.g. other analytics) to know that I am
watching Netflix. Let it be in its own container.

------
garrett-green
Big, big fan of this update. Finally!

------
IloveHN84
Finally

